# Can anybody identify this critter?



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I found this under a rock ledge.










Here is the vide taken with my cellphone =


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Some photos which I took this afternoon.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Peanut worm. Harmless.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't see it again after that sighting.


wtac said:


> Peanut worm. Harmless.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

